
Making of “Logon's run – 3D meets the aging bits” - userbinator
http://norecess.cpcscene.net/the-elders-scrollers.html
======
EamonnMR
Video render of the demo, very impressive:

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=pf0GwUbMUeg](https://youtube.com/watch?v=pf0GwUbMUeg)

~~~
userbinator
The hardware makes it more impressive:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amstrad_CPC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amstrad_CPC)

------
mmjaa
I'm doing something similar for the Oric/Atmos at the moment, and I'm finding
it really refreshing to go back to the age of assembly coding for such simple
things as scrolling effects, which we take for granted in this day and age of
GL-all-the-things .. when all you've got is 30k, and you want to make a bad-
ass scroller, man .. you've got to get your hands dirty with a bit of assembly
- or at least on the Oric/Atmos that's the way it is.

And the other great thing is, something called "AIC" mode on the Oric
machines, which we didn't really grok back in the day, but now .. you can't do
an Oric release without throwing in a bit of AIC. Its really rewarding to
return to these platforms with 30 years of hindsight and try to re-code things
again, I have to say .. definitely brought me out of the doldrums I've been
in, for the last few years, what with chasing the Apple SDK hegemony as a
mobile developer. If you're feeling the iOS blues, I highly recommend a trip
down 8-bit memory lane .. it can be very refreshing.

------
bitwize
These are mainly "newskool" effects (precomputing/baking stuff and packing it
into memory) which appear to be not as highly regarded in the demoscene as
"oldskool" effects (beam racing, hardware abuse, etc.).

~~~
colordrops
What is beam racing?

~~~
PostOnce
Here's a description from wikipedia:

The book's title comes from the fact that the Atari 2600, initially branded
the VCS (Video Computer System), did not have a video frame buffer, and
required the programmers to write each line of video to the television, one
line at a time. As there were only a limited number of machine cycles in which
to do this, the programmers were literally racing a high speed electron beam
across the screen.[1]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racing_the_Beam](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racing_the_Beam)

I read about it somewhere else too, but it's late and I can't remember where.
Will update tomorrow if it comes to me.

------
Bizarro
A play on the cult classic "Logan's Run".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logan%27s_Run_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logan%27s_Run_\(film\))

